# Harvest -bud by bud - or whole plant?



## Doob-Meister (Apr 15, 2007)

This is my first grow (AK47) and I'm hearing conflicting stories of how to harvest. I''m 7 weeks into my 12/12 lighting - and this little lady is loaded with sticky, smelly buds. The top buds have turned about 50% brown - the lower buds are still all clear or white.

One side says wait until about 90% of the pistals have turned, and then harvest the whole plant. The other side is saying "harvest the buds as they turn - bud by bud - not the whole plant at once".

Every learned opinion will be appreciated.

dm


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 15, 2007)

It's my preference to harvest in stages. I don't believe that it's about which one is better, it's only about preferance... 
Good Luck!


----------



## tkdchmpn (Apr 22, 2007)

Interesting question........... well if its just preferance then whos preference is going ot yeild the best end the end?
Becuase i would think that once the individual buds turned they would be done. But would cutting the plant hurt the others?


----------



## Brouli (Apr 22, 2007)

that really its a good question 

one of my friend  doit that way :

by the they of harvest he trims the leafs of plant and live the plant alive in darkness for a day or two with out no water , and then  cut it down and dry it .  i know its weird but hey every body got technique .


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe this is a naive point of view, but imo it seems wiser to harvest bud by bud.

 If you grow any other plant....tomatos, an apple tree, roses etc...the fruit or flowers mature at different rates so it seems logical to pick each bud when its ripe.

It seems that if you were to chop down a tomato plant you would get some ripe tomatos, some that werent ripe yet, others that were over-ripe/rotten. 

Is mj different from other plants in this respect? I would be interested in the opinions of some more experienced growers too.


----------



## tkdchmpn (Apr 22, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Maybe this is a naive point of view, but imo it seems wiser to harvest bud by bud.
> 
> If you grow any other plant....tomatos, an apple tree, roses etc...the fruit or flowers mature at different rates so it seems logical to pick each bud when its ripe.



I have often heard that the care for MJ should be on pace with the care of a tomato plant..  So i would have to think as you described ...bud by bud = fruit by fruit


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 24, 2007)

I like to clip the mature top buds and let the bottom stuff go a little longer with the increased light on the lower branches.

Stunzeed..


----------

